# TEN REASONS YOUR UBER DRIVER HATES YOU



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kellkontraire/ten-reasons-why-your-uber-driver-hates-you-xk61

The .gif 's are highlarious


----------



## jonni smith (Apr 28, 2016)

I can see it now...text from pax.."blah blah"..my reply "I'm on my way!" (with this too)


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Most accurate article ever!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yup


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

*clap clap clap*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

jonni smith said:


> I can see it now...text from pax.."blah blah"..my reply "I'm on my way!" (with this too)


I loved this scene in North by northwest. I especially loved it when Thornhill/Kaplan's lawyer (The would be chief of getsmart), tries to explain this whole scenario to the judge. Maybe this is the scene that inspired Travis to create the TNC.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thruths, doubt anyone will read iy, nor will behaviors change


----------



## 1scottyj (Apr 24, 2016)

After 4 months of Driving... the shine has worn off.
PEOPLE SUCK!
Most of them anyway. 
Id rather drop off packages for Fed Ex or Brown UPS.. bleh.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

#11: Requesting a driver from 10 miles away to come and fetch you for a 1 mile fare because it's raining and you're made of sugar and you want to get a pack of smokes.

That, more than anything, pisses me right the hell off. Jeez, wait 2 minutes and there will be another driver within a mile of you.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

An important one is missing: 
Asking your driver to go through a drive-thru at 2 am when there is a line. We r paid to drive and not wait 20min in line to accommodate you and your drunk frat party


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

I am waiting for the day when people will stop abusing other people for personal gain and greed. Uber represents everything that is evil about capitalism and Neoliberalism. One mans right to exploit another is not essential once the exploiter reaches his propensity to consume. Perhaps virtual currency/blockchain will change the exploitive nature of companies like Uber.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I am waiting for the day when people will stop abusing other people for personal gain and greed. Uber represents everything that is evil about capitalism and Neoliberalism. One mans right to exploit another is not essential once the exploiter reaches his propensity to consume. Perhaps virtual currency/blockchain will change the exploitive nature of companies like Uber.


What?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

PTUber said:


> What?


No one knows.

Or cares.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jonni smith said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/kellkontraire/ten-reasons-why-your-uber-driver-hates-you-xk61
> 
> The .gif 's are highlarious


Thread should read "Ten Reasons to Quit Uber"


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I am waiting for the day when people will stop abusing other people for personal gain and greed. Uber represents everything that is evil about capitalism and Neoliberalism. One mans right to exploit another is not essential once the exploiter reaches his propensity to consume. Perhaps virtual currency/blockchain will change the exploitive nature of companies like Uber.[/QUOTE
> Does this pertain to this thread ? Lol


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

PTUber said:


> What?


Really?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> No one knows.
> 
> Or cares.


I do. And you both should.


----------



## crazytrain00 (Mar 6, 2016)

Look everyone, a failed commie and his follower are here.


----------



## crazytrain00 (Mar 6, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I am waiting for the day when people will stop abusing other people for personal gain and greed. Uber represents everything that is evil about capitalism and Neoliberalism. One mans right to exploit another is not essential once the exploiter reaches his propensity to consume. Perhaps virtual currency/blockchain will change the exploitive nature of companies like Uber.


While you're waiting for your utopia to never happen, why not do your comrades a favor and hold your breath in the meantime?


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

crazytrain00 said:


> While you're waiting for your utopia to never happen, why not do your comrades a favor and hold your breath in the meantime?


Can't deny there's some truth to what he speaks of. I sure paid attention, and considering I'm an uber newb with less than 10 rides under my belt, and I'm here solely for learning purposes, that says something.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

cindimams said:


> Can't deny there's some truth to what he speaks of. I sure paid attention, and considering I'm an uber newb with less than 10 rides under my belt, and I'm here solely for learning purposes, that says something.


I was very open minded myself when I first started and I wish I had a forum like this when I started. Terrible thing for new drivers is they don't understand that Uber Toronto has cut fares several times and during that time they also increased their commission rate from 20 to 25% for new drivers. Imagine working at a plant or office and during the first year they let you make a somewhat inadequate living and than the next year they tell you we'll be expecting you to take 2 pay cuts plus we'll be making you do pool runs and you'll be working and driving twice as much for 30 per cent less money. On top of that the more pool runs you do the more likely your ratings will fall, as they should during the normal course of events when interacting with multiple passengers and all the congestion that Toronto can meat out to you. Plus you had no rider support from Uber other than constant text messages reminding you to bring your friends and family to the Uber 'Fascist Party'. Uber culture has no respect for its' drivers nor the cities it operates in. In cities like Toronto where there has been poor infrastructure planning and public transit investment Uber has been to allowed to compete with the the TTC and it is now starving the transit system. Uber is neither a friend to the environment nor a responsible or ethical employer. The worst economic downturn since the great depression has made Uber a financial and business success at the expense of the common good. Most drivers are people who have been left behind by the 1%. The political events of the last year are an indication that working people have had enough of austerity. Canadian and American cities and towns need critical infrastructure spending to stop the deterioration. The world doesn't need Uber it needs another 'New Deal'.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't think we'll see the changes from uber so long as we keep driving.

I feel bad for those that need the money to survive that depend on uber to make their living. Makes me more thankful for just needed a couple bucks for some extra necessities and such, but really as long as people are signing up and driving, nothing is going to change.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

cindimams said:


> I don't think we'll see the changes from uber so long as we keep driving.
> 
> I feel bad for those that need the money to survive that depend on uber to make their living. Makes me more thankful for just needed a couple bucks for some extra necessities and such, but really as long as people are signing up and driving, nothing is going to change.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.


I course you're correct. In desperate times people must do anything in order to survive. More than fifty per cent of Americans live pay cheque to pay cheque and if faced with a unexpected expense of 500 or more would be hard pressed to scare up the necessary cash. Living hand to mouth is a reality for most Americans in the 21st century. Most Uber drivers are better off than most but by such a small margin. The difference now is that in the dirty 30's people did not have access to lethal weapons. Today people on the edge can make one last stand and a difference before they're eliminated. I am expecting some very creative and imaginative uses of rage in the next several months, hopefully it is directed in a useful manner that shows the burdens of a disintegrating society.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Just a follow up. My dentist said she is tired of her patients not having the money to pay outstanding bills, more than 10 per cent will not pay. She no longer accepts new patients. She said, " Both Donald Trump and Hilary Clinton can both go to hell."


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I course you're correct. In desperate times people must do anything in order to survive. More than fifty per cent of Americans live pay cheque to pay cheque and if faced with a unexpected expense of 500 or more would be hard pressed to scare up the necessary cash. Living hand to mouth is a reality for most Americans in the 21st century. Most Uber drivers are better off than most but by such a small margin. The difference now is that in the dirty 30's people did not have access to lethal weapons. Today people on the edge can make one last stand and a difference before they're eliminated. I am expecting some very creative and imaginative uses of rage in the next several months, hopefully it is directed in a useful manner that shows the burdens of a disintegrating society.


It's sad that I can honestly say that I'm a stay at home mom, with a husband that make a decent pay, in a decent position in management for the bank he works for. I've been doing some freelance stuff of my own since my daughter was born, in an effort to have those "extra's". I get a 1099 every year, but I got sick and haven't been able to do much this past year. My point being- Even making a decent wage, it's still nearly impossible to live here in NJ. Even in the lower of he 3 figure income is no longer considered "upper middle class" around here. I'll go as far to say that even making $100,000.00 per year is no longer middle class between the astronomic cost of living around here, and nearly half of our pay is cut between taxes, insurance, blah-blah-blah. It's a number that's tossed out there (I don't have the link to the article) that claims if people are making 3 figures, they're in the upper middle class which is BS when failing to add in location, family size, and other factors.

Also want to add- we're not in the 3 figure salary, and it's so hard to make it in this day, and age. Plus we were hit with all these expensive surprises this past month, so here I am (much against my husband's digress) an uber "partner".


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

cindimams said:


> It's sad that I can honestly say that I'm a stay at home mom, with a husband that make a decent pay, in a decent position in management for the bank he works for. I've been doing some freelance stuff of my own since my daughter was born, in an effort to have those "extra's". I get a 1099 every year, but I got sick and haven't been able to do much this past year. My point being- Even making a decent wage, it's still nearly impossible to live here in NJ. Even in the lower of he 3 figure income is no longer considered "upper middle class" around here. I'll go as far to say that even making $100,000.00 per year is no longer middle class between the astronomic cost of living around here, and nearly half of our pay is cut between taxes, insurance, blah-blah-blah. It's a number that's tossed out there (I don't have the link to the article) that claims if people are making 3 figures, they're in the upper middle class which is BS when failing to add in location, family size, and other factors.
> 
> Also want to add- we're not in the 3 figure salary, and it's so hard to make it in this day, and age. Plus we were hit with all these expensive surprises this past month, so here I am (much against my husband's digress) an uber "partner".


Please excuse my bad grammar. Not enough coffee in my system yet.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jonni smith said:


> I can see it now...text from pax.."blah blah"..my reply "I'm on my way!" (with this too)


I use my extra iphone to googlemap (vocal) all addresses now. Instead of hoping for a clarification from the PAX on their own, I can tell which business where they're waiting. I also call and verify for those trips that are quite a distance, since I was once directed 20 miles away to a national park only to find it was a butt dial/request. How do I know that happens? I accidentally ordered a pocket Lyft because they make their requests really, really sensitive, but their on/off drive button extremely hard to engage or turn off. I mostly use Lyft to see where all the drivers are anyway...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DieselkW said:


> #11: Requesting a driver from 10 miles away to come and fetch you for a 1 mile fare because it's raining and you're made of sugar and you want to get a pack of smokes.
> 
> That, more than anything, pisses me right the hell off. Jeez, wait 2 minutes and there will be another driver within a mile of you.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> Just a follow up. My dentist said she is tired of her patients not having the money to pay outstanding bills, more than 10 per cent will not pay. She no longer accepts new patients. She said, " Both Donald Trump and Hilary Clinton can both go to hell."


Dental insurance is a joke! We get from doctors a lot of "you have one of the best insurance". lolololol!

Sure- See primary dr. "Pre-requisite for xy&z specialist" please see them before your next visit (monthly). lololololololololol yeah OK how? Usually I have to wait 3 months for a rheumatologist. Funny indeed. Even more to lol about is the slice missing from our income that goes toward said "best insurance". It's really sad actually when there was a time that having decent medical coverage was something to be happy to take a minor hit to our pay.

Don't even get me started on how many psychiatrist, psychologist, and therapist are no longer accepting most plans, and people have to pay out of pocket and play medical bookkeeper once hitting the $500.00 out of pocket premium, then sending in the bills for reimbursement of 80%.

Dental- shit out of luck if I need a root canal, that will max out my yearly coverage in addition to the $700.00 bill if I wish to go all the way with a crown.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

cindimams said:


> Dental insurance is a joke! We get from doctors a lot of "you have one of the best insurance". lolololol!
> 
> Sure- See primary dr. "Pre-requisite for xy&z specialist" please see them before your next visit (monthly). lololololololololol yeah OK how? Usually I have to wait 3 months for a rheumatologist. Funny indeed. Even more to lol about is the slice missing from our income that goes toward said "best insurance". It's really sad actually when there was a time that having decent medical coverage was something to be happy to take a minor hit to our pay.
> 
> ...


Thankfully I live in Canada and with that social medicine, your friends and colleagues might refer to this as socialism or communism light. My family who live in the USA always say they spend more time filling in forms and paper work than they spend time trying to get better. We have also gone digital and now we can be anywhere in the country and have doctors or EMS look at our medical history and records. Canadian hospitals are efficient and well organized from administrative perspective, American medical researchers can look at Canadian hospital and doctor data to extrapolate best clinical practices and doses for medication, Stats Canada manages these databases. Combine this with the analytical genomics revolution and we can truly say we are practicing 21c medicine. We have our foibles but for the most part ask any Canadian what they fear the least and they'll tell you, " Getting sick." The most powerful and last western industrial nation to not have universal health care is America. However, if you are wealthy in America you of course have the best medical treatment and technology in the world. We are working on providing universal dental and drug coverage. In ending the most important difference is Canadian doctors and hospitals are not for profit nor run by large medical corporations. Before social medicine my parents recall a darker time when my father had to quickly sell his car to pay for my sister to have emergency surgery to have her appendix removed. Many Canadian doctors who have left to practice in the US, return to Canada to raise children or not have the worry of being robbed or shot. More importantly they return to regain their peace of mind.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Another #11: No, it's not OK to smoke in my car.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

crazytrain00 said:


> Look everyone, a failed commie and his follower are here.


Look everyone, an anus and the prick that comes with it.


----------

